# Why Allan Houston is overpaid



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Sure he scored 28 points last night. But in 35 minutes of playing time he had 1 rebound and 0 assissts. Talk about one dimensional!:sour: :no:


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

because he is the closest to a superstar that would actually wanna play for the knicks


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Sure he scored 28 points last night. But in 35 minutes of playing time he had 1 rebound and 0 assissts. Talk about one dimensional!:sour: :no:


Yeah I saw that too. That is just pathetic. I could play 1 minute and grab a board.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Black Ice</b>!
> because he is the closest to a superstar that would actually wanna play for the knicks


Trust me, lots of guys want ot play for the Knicks. They are as attractive an option as any team in the league. Unfortunately, the Knicks can never offer anything more than the MLE to a FA because they are always over the cap.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not only does Allan Houston do nothing but score, the only way he can score is off jump shots. You never see him take the ball hard to the basket. He's a great shooter, but thats it.

I agree with Pinball, that lots of guys would play for the Knicks if we weren't such a cap mess. New York is a great basketball city, the team has a lot of tradition and when they have the cap room they're willing to spend it.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

*Overpaid but good*

Houston is indeed a scorer, but I will take a guy who can put up 50 points in a game and LEAD the TEAM TO A VICTORY while doing it. Allen Houston is one of the few bright spots on the Knicks that I would not change. Spree is probably the other one. What was that, his 2nd 50 point performance this season? Hmmmm... I'll take a guy that can do that any day on my team.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

you'd take any guy that scores 50 points on your team?...

tony delk scored 50 points last season... allan houston can shoot flat out... he is the weak link in the knicks defence, doesn't create for others, and is a poor rebounder for a guard... the knicks are small and need to rebound to run

100 mill??? no thanks... i'll try my luck with another star


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

Hey, 50 points is 50 points, I'll take them from Delk if hes giving them, but Houston is considerably better than Delk. He may not be a $100 million dollar man, but he's my man!

I know his contract has hurt the franchise, but that isn't his fault, it's the front offices.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

Yeah they need more out of Allan.


----------



## Saxon_guy (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, and he is over paid as well.


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I know everyone rips on Allan, me included, but he does appear to be working like crazy and playing really well lately. He'll never deserve that contract but he's playing at about the best of his ability now and he's coming pretty close to jump shooting us into the playoffs.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

well he had 50 points against Milwaukee and i believe he did score the most points in a game this year with 53 so maybe he deserves the money


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYK</b>!
> well he had 50 points against Milwaukee and i believe he did score the most points in a game this year with 53 so maybe he deserves the money


Let's not get carried away. He has been playing great this season, but he is still pretty one dimensional to be getting the kind of money he is. If he were really that great, we would not have to be battling to make the playoffs.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dice'man</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's not get carried away. He has been playing great this season, but he is still pretty one dimensional to be getting the kind of money he is. If he were really that great, we would not have to be battling to make the playoffs.


i said maybe not definetley. if he could play like this every season and be a 2 demenional guy he'd deserve it. and i doubt even if he was a great 2 demensional player we would be a play off team it would take more than him to get us in


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Im happy and proud of Allan for his great season but if he wants to put us over the top I would like to see him grab a couple rebounds and block a few shots- eh is certianly athletic enough to grab a few boards and with our lack of size it would really help.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> Im happy and proud of Allan for his great season but if he wants to put us over the top I would like to see him grab a couple rebounds and block a few shots- eh is certianly athletic enough to grab a few boards and with our lack of size it would really help.


He doesnt like contact at all


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> He doesnt like contact at all


well this is the NBA if you don't like contact don't play. that is not something looked highly upon in the NBA. i agree with Fordy just grab some rebounds once in a while. a lot of draft experts have us picking that tall kid from C. Mich. Chris Kaman whoi sabout 7 ft i believe he would really help with some size if we get him since that has been an issue all season


----------

